# شكرا" لك يا رب



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2013)

شكرا" لك يا رب على كل ما نجيّتني منه من تجارب 
ومن حوادث ومشاكل... شكرا" لك على ما لم تسمح 
ان يحصل لي من خسائر وامراض وفشل.... 
شكرا" لك لأنك كنت معي 
وبيدك حميتني وقدت خطواتي....
 شكرا" لك على كل ما منعته عني 
وانت تعرف انه ليس من مصلحتي.... 
شكرا" على حكمتك ومحبتك يا رب


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (4 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك يايسوع على كل هذا الحب وكل هذا العطايا مع انى غير مستحق شكرا لك لانى ماذلت تعطى وانا ماذلت اعصاك واخطأ اليك .

وشكرا لكى كلدانية ربنا يعوض خدمتك


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> شكرا لك يايسوع على كل هذا الحب وكل هذا العطايا مع انى غير مستحق شكرا لك لانى ماذلت تعطى وانا ماذلت اعصاك واخطأ اليك .
> 
> وشكرا لكى كلدانية ربنا يعوض خدمتك


 شكرا لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------

